# Name that Candy



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Baseball player=Babe Ruth
Bunch of idiots=DumDums
Smash=(Nestle's)Crunch
Big gun=Bazooka
Fourth from the sun=Mars Bar

That's all I could come up with offhand.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Sue, those are good. When I was looking at coupons for candy I thought of another one:

Athos, Porthos, and Aramis.

Three Musketeers


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K standing in the Candy Isle I came up with a couple more. I am trying to find ones that are mini's (compared to snack size) or a lot per bag as I will be making up at least 50 Bags for winners.

Black Patten Leather Shoes - Mary Janes
Bird of Peace - Dove
Today and Tomorrow - Now and Later
Happy Cowboy - Jolly Rancher
South American Mountain range - Andes
Big Lies - Whoppers
Good Doctor - Lifesaver
Our Galaxy - Milky Way


There were some candies that I thought would be good for this but couldn't come up with a "answer".

Lemon Head
Sugar Daddy
100 Grand
Starburst
Pop Rocks
Nerds
Pixy Sticks
Dots

If you can think of anything PLEASE help!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Lemon Head - pucker skulls
Sugar Daddy - honey with money
100 Grand - mucho moola
Starburst - exploding planets
Pop Rocks - soda stones
Nerds - mathletes
Pixy Sticks - fairy wands
Dots - sticky spots


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Good Ones Maleficent. Thanks!

I was thinking Pixy Sticks / Fairy ?branches?


----------

